# Kh...Organ



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Kh,

I thought of you recently. 
I had just purchased a cd of Tomaso Albinoni's music: Concerto's and Sonata's. Eagerly i unwrapped the cd and put it into the player! Much to my disappointment the first sound I heard was an organ. Up to this point I have not cared for organ that much. I switched track's and thoroughly enjoyed the rest of the cd. Next time it was in the player I allowed myself to listen to the first track which is Adgio for Organ/Violin and String's in G major and lo and behold it was not bad!
Well I listened to the cd for several days even with headphones while in bed and you know what that song is a very beautiful evocative piece of music. It would not be the same with out the organ in fact I would say that it is the organ which makes it!

In another piece of music which I do not recall the name I am confident that a Zimblestern/Glockenstern (?) was used. Probably have the terminology wrong but I remember the posts/discussion about this on the organ and when I hear music with organ I listen to hear it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Hawk,

Hey, glad you gave the organ a second listen ... I know that our musical interests can change over time. I think I have that particular CD in my collection. 

The Zimbelstern are high pitched bells played by a rotating metal clapper (or multiple clappers) used mostly in softer organ selections (and rather sparingly as its tone does get monotonous after a bit) like some Noel's around Christmas time. The Glockenstern is a larger version of the Zimbelstern ... same idea, just a bit more pronounced in sound.


----------

